
Toys ‘R’ Us Melts Down, Files for Bankruptcy, Bonds Collapse - jmbrook
https://wolfstreet.com/2017/09/18/toys-r-us-bankruptcy-bonds-collapse/
======
jmbrook
What is remarkable is that given how low interest rates have been and the
whole thing still collapses, it makes it looking very suspicious the
leveraging was ever in the company's interest.

As one of the comments says it'll be used as textbook example of stripping a
company.

